# Seeking opinions 9.9hp outboard



## piscatorial warrior (Sep 14, 2011)

Hello Everyone, Spring fever is starting to burrow into my brain and I'm thinking of replacing the 1973 johnson 6hp on my boat with a new 9.9 4 stroke. Bass pro is offering a hell of a discount on the mercury 9.9m. But even with the discount, it's still a pretty big investment for a self employed landscaper who hasn't made much money plowing snow this year! i'd like to know how relieable they are and if they really do troll down to 1mph like everyone says. I'll be putting it on my 12' alum. boat that I use for everything from trolling for walleyes on inland lakes to chasing browns in the harbor to fishing steel in the river. All opinions welcome. Thanks


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

I love mine, although cold-blooded like most Mercs

I did pay around 2500 with electric start at BPS.


----------



## rieverr (Dec 7, 2010)

I bought a use 9.9 merc for about half of New and love it for my kicker


----------



## loony pier (Oct 19, 2009)

See basspro spring ad,


----------



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

piscatorial warrior said:


> ....I'm thinking of replacing the 1973 johnson 6hp on my boat with a new 9.9 4 stroke. Bass pro is offering a hell of a discount on the mercury 9.9m. But even with the discount, it's still a pretty big investment for a self employed landscaper who hasn't made much money plowing snow this year! .


Ya, it does look like a great deal. You need to balance your contracts out between seasonal and per time customers. The seasonal pull you through
on a season like this one and the per times pull you through if it was like last year.



> See basspro spring ad,


I am pretty sure he is talking about the same one you are.


----------



## piscatorial warrior (Sep 14, 2011)

Thanks for the business advice. FYI All of my customers are under season contracts I just didn't sign that many. Now, about that motor?


----------



## Grizzyaries (Jan 10, 2005)

I have a 2002 merc 9.9 4 stroke on a 2002 14 ft Lowe , and even at idle speed is as slow as I can get it is 4 mph. I would need a trolling plate to get down to 1.5 to 1 mph. Mine is a short shaft drive just for what I need it for river fishing and waterfowl. They are very great outboards & easy to maintain.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

Grizzyaries said:


> I have a 2002 merc 9.9 4 stroke on a 2002 14 ft Lowe , and even at idle speed is as slow as I can get it is 4 mph. I would need a trolling plate to get down to 1.5 to 1 mph. Mine is a short shaft drive just for what I need it for river fishing and waterfowl. They are very great outboards & easy to maintain.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
try draging drift bags two of them wile trolling. it slows and steadys out the speed.


----------



## Grizzyaries (Jan 10, 2005)

swaprat said:


> try draging drift bags two of them wile trolling. it slows and steadys out the speed.


 I was thinking using one or two 5 gallon buckets with one and a half inch holes in the sides of them behind the boat say 8 feet back to get 1 to 1.5 mph
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

Grizzyaries said:


> I was thinking using one or two 5 gallon buckets with one and a half inch holes in the sides of them behind the boat say 8 feet back to get 1 to 1.5 mph
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
it would work but trying to lift them out of the water cause water is heavy. these are what we were using on the boat. two one on each side. slows the boat down to speed. there 5 dollar off these at link and at gander i got 20 off 100 a cupon good on line only pm me if you need it but that bucket idea will work just get a strong enough rope. i think the drift bag will work better. when the bucket is full of water they tend to head strait to the bottom of the lake. look at the diagram at this link of the wind direction and the way the bag is positioned. this is why they work for trolling to slow you down. those troll plates aren't worth ther powder to blow them up. 

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Cabe...s/700074.uts?WTz_l=Header;Search-All+Products


----------



## ricochet (May 10, 2008)

The Merc is a lot of weight for a 12fter, tuneup up the old Johnson ,they are bullitproof and will last you a long time


----------



## tigerjohn1554 (Aug 11, 2011)

Nice motor but they can be hard to start. Got one last spring ($2,100) and took it out for first time. Started, and ran fine. Put about 10min on it. Next day wasn't as windy so got bait and headed out. Would NOT start. Pissed, I took it home and called BP. They referred me to thier service dept., which is just down the road from Great Lakes Crossing Mall. They said bring it in. I did (nearly 50mi one way). Mechanic knew right off the bat, after what he said he'd seen many times before. This is his explanation: The motors, which by the way are made in Japan now, are set to run lean for EPA reasons. He said he would open up the jets in carb. Returned in a couple hours, he had it idling in a tank. He said the tiniest particle can clog the jet blocking gas flow. I returned to Bass Pro and bitched to no avail. Motor has run great since then but idles a touch higher. This was sold to me as a 2011 model. This fall I noticed an obscure label reading 2010. I had all work documented at Bass Pro. May follow through about the 2010 label issue, I just don't know if it's worth the multiple trips/gas. Bass Pro told me it's the same motor? I love the four strokes but they are heavy. Should've went with the 15hp but it was another $1,400 or so. Add about $500 for electric start. ( In 2001, the week of 9/11 I drove to Sault St Marie, Canada and got a 50hp 4-stroke for around $1,000 less, and no sales tax. That motor I loved.) Call thier service dept. (BP) and ask about the starting issues, or BS them and tell em your new 9.9hp won't start. That is a good price though. Bass Pro Service Dept. Ph: 1-248-333-0997. Sales man name was Ron, Ph: 1-248-209-4200.


----------



## tigerjohn1554 (Aug 11, 2011)

I forgot to mention, I use the blue Marine type STABIL in every tank/fillup. That motor comes with tank and primer/gas line.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

All the small carbed motors can be tough to start. Two strokes are testier than 4 strokes.
Personally I would opt for a Yamaha because not only do they make a great motor, I like the ergonomics of the tiller handle better than any others. The Yamaha has a 5A alternator, the Merc a 6A. But if you intend to do a good bit of trolling, I would again opt for the Yamaha because it's alternator puts out more power at lower RPMs than the Merc.
Either way you can't really go wrong, but thats my prejudiced view.


----------



## Quack Wacker (Dec 20, 2006)

Most people that tell you they get down to 1 mph are probably pushing a 17' or larger glass or aluminum boat. Your 12' aluminum boat is so light that you have have a difficult time getting down that low without using drift socks. 

You will love the smooth operation, less vibration and decrease in noise compared to your 2 stoke.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Actually the tiller on the 9.9 Merc is one of the reasons I bought mine. There's no shift lever. Twist it clockwise and it's in reverse


----------



## Bob D (Aug 23, 2006)

Seems to me that a motor that size would be tough to get a 12' aluminum down to speed. Wouldn't a bow mount electric with autopilot be a better option for that size boat?



Shoeman said:


> Actually the tiller on the 9.9 Merc is one of the reasons I bought mine. There's no shift lever. Twist it clockwise and it's in reverse


I got the Yamaha T9.9 last year and love it. Absolutely love it. I am still jealous of that feature. It would be nice to have for casting or jigging.


----------



## mi duckdown (Jul 1, 2006)

Save your money and keep using that 6hp on that 12'


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

mi duckdown said:


> Save your money and keep using that 6hp on that 12'


It probably is overkill for a 12' boat, not to mention the weight. They are very heavy. 
I had one of the last 2 stroke 8's prior. If you could find one... 

I sold mine on here for around 700 with very low hours.


----------



## piscatorial warrior (Sep 14, 2011)

Well I appreciate all of your suggestions. The 6hp really doesnt have the power to push me up the river as well as I'd like, but a new 4stroke 9.9 doesnt seem to be the answer for slow trolling the lakes for walleye either.So what i have decided to do is buy a used johnson 2 stroke 9.9 AND a 40# thrust minn kota. That should cover all my bases and still be cheaper than a new 4 stroke. Thanks again guys!!


----------

